# Vapehaven ....... what's the point?



## KZOR (13/12/16)

Came across this forum while browsing. It made me think of those remnant western towns after a gold vein ran dry.

Our top poster is a admin with 850+ posts vs a international vendor with 50+.
Our last reply was 5 seconds ago while theirs was 40minutes.
Messages under items for sale 55800 vs 1807
................
and this list can go on for almost every comparison.

Why in the world would vapehaven even still exist?
Can somebody please invite those guys over?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NaZa05 (13/12/16)

If I'm not mistaken those guys left from here @KZOR


----------



## KZOR (13/12/16)

What in the world could have caused that rupture? lol
I thought I made some bad judgement calls and angered many in the past but I am still around. 
@Mustrum Ridcully also made life interesting for awhile and he is still around.

I would love to know the event that led to the emigration of a miniscule flock to the barren lands of dry hits and arid activity.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Daniel (13/12/16)

As with all forums (mostly) , I would gander a guess that politics came into play ......


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/16)

Oi vey.

Let's not go rehashing old stuff now.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/12/16)

KZOR said:


> What in the world could have caused that rupture? lol
> I thought I made some bad judgement calls and angered many in the past but I am still around.
> @Mustrum Ridcully also made life interesting for awhile and he is still around.
> 
> I would love to know the event that led to the emigration of a miniscule flock to the barren lands of dry hits and arid activity.


Lmfao... been around longer than anybody realises. I pop around when you all need to raise your heart rates. I used to modetate the longest running international electronic music forum before we turned it into a record label. A well mannered little place like this cant upset me man. Only reason I am not taking the piss with you still is because I forgot about it. 

If you read the forum rules one can argue a healthy dose of shenanigans is encouraged  

Enough people throwing down good vape info. I like to be the WTF factor in the conversation. Some will rember the Flaming Coils saga...


----------



## Michaelsa (13/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Oi vey.
> 
> Let's not go rehashing old stuff now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I concur.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (13/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Oi vey.
> 
> Let's not go rehashing old stuff now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I second this.. Just let it be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (13/12/16)

Seen it happen on one of the car forums ....


Politics and the semblance of power offered by saying "I run a forum" does draw people away... and difference of @ssholes sorry, opinions ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/16)

@KZOR this Vape haven thing is old news now and it's not worth exploring. Please can we just let sleeping dogs lie.

Mods can we not just close this thread. It's not worth keeping open.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Oi vey.
> 
> Let's not go rehashing old stuff now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


No but - I have the same question, why have Vapehaven? The largest portal of local information is ecigssa - so why have that distraction? What caused this rapture? Is there no way we can part with our differences?


----------



## KZOR (13/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape haven thing is old news now



And how was I supposed to know this?

I only joined the forums in June of this year.

These are the type of responses that totally baffle me. Rather pm me of what the reason was and I will understand but I stumbled across that forum and saw it was very quiet ......... did the logical thing by enquiring as to why they don't merge.
There was no way of me knowing that they were once part of this forum.
Dammit ....I get so frustrated sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/16)

KZOR said:


> And how was I supposed to know this?
> 
> I only joined the forums in June of this year.
> 
> ...



I know you don't know about the vape haven thing. Hence why I am telling you it's old news.



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NickT (13/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> @KZOR this Vape haven thing is old news now and it's not worth exploring. Please can we just let sleeping dogs lie.
> 
> Mods can we not just close this thread. It's not worth keeping open.



To be honest, ^^^^^^^^^^^^ that response makes it even more intriguing.


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/16)

NickT said:


> To be honest, ^^^^^^^^^^^^ that response makes it even more intriguing.


Hahaha it's not all that interesting. 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/12/16)

Us Nosey people 

Even men are like woman sometimes and need a bit of gossip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I know you don't know about the vape haven thing. Hence why I am telling you it's old news.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



That is not the point, you are basically telling a kid its xmas tomorrow, but I wont tell you what your present is... I would also like to know but it is not going to ruin my life if I dont.


Clouds4Days said:


> Us Nosey people
> 
> Even men are like woman sometimes and need a bit of gossip



Men are far worse than women about gossip, if we would admit the truth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/12/16)

I am also curious now


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I know you don't know about the vape haven thing. Hence why I am telling you it's old news.
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Look its news nonetheless that we dont understand - and to be honest it remains a concern to me, if a noob stumbles onto this site - and finds that its mostly advertising, and not extremely active - we potentially loose a member in the online vape scene. That's pretty serious, some might not think so - This forum makes me feel part of something great - and through that keeps me off the cancer sticks. I'm sure there are many more that think this way - I see VapeHaven as a distraction - with potentially serious implications.


----------



## AhVape (13/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> That is not the point, you are basically telling a kid its xmas tomorrow, but I wont tell you what your present is... I would also like to know but it is not going to ruin my life if I dont.
> 
> 
> *Men are far worse than women about gossip, if we would admit the truth*.


I prefer "discuss" rather than "gossip" 
p.s. agreed, throw us "not-in-the-know" a bone here


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> That is not the point, you are basically telling a kid its xmas tomorrow, but I wont tell you what your present is... I would also like to know but it is not going to ruin my life if I dont.
> 
> 
> Men are far worse than women about gossip, if we would admit the truth.


Perhaps then @Rob Fisher and @Silver should be the ones to enlighten you.

They can offer you an explanation.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (13/12/16)

I did a quick forum search, while I can't see what the exact issue was, seems people didn't like certain aspects of the forum and made an issue of it.

What it seems to amount to is politics, transparency and people (mis)behaving. So basically a community that went from being small to large(r) and experiencing growing pains.

Something that is likely to happen again and again due to evolutionary forces as the community (vaping and ecigssa) grows.

@KZOR - looks like some people perceived other people as being @#$%-heads. The exact identity of those people depends on which side of the fence you were on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (13/12/16)

Thanks @craigb ..... if yours was the second post then I would have been happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (13/12/16)

There will always be a variety of forums on any topic. I used to be admin on one of the world's largest motorsport sites. Of course there were several other motorsport sites and members would periodically switch from one to the other. So we'd ban a poster for abuse on our site and he'd go register on another site and say how glad he is that he's finally found a site he likes and what a POS our site is. Then a poster on that site would get into a furious row with someone, would toss his toys and come over to our site. Some members were fiercely loyal to one site, others would register and post on several.

There was also the belief among many posters that the admins of the different sites were sworn enemies and fought constantly for market share. The truth is that we just rolled our eyes and laughed at the "forum wars". It mattered a whole lot more to some members than it did to us.

This, too, is the free market. Only having one vaping site wouldn't be a free market, it would be communistic central control. So one should just let the market settle into whatever pattern it chooses imo. If okes want to post here, fine. If okes want to post elsewhere, equally fine. There are options and everybody can choose what they want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (13/12/16)

A wise men once said ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/12/16)

RichJB said:


> There will always be a variety of forums on any topic. I used to be admin on one of the world's largest motorsport sites. Of course there were several other motorsport sites and members would periodically switch from one to the other. So we'd ban a poster for abuse on our site and he'd go register on another site and say how glad he is that he's finally found a site he likes and what a POS our site is. Then a poster on that site would get into a furious row with someone, would toss his toys and come over to our site. Some members were fiercely loyal to one site, others would register and post on several.
> 
> There was also the belief among many posters that the admins of the different sites were sworn enemies and fought constantly for market share. The truth is that we just rolled our eyes and laughed at the "forum wars". It mattered a whole lot more to some members than it did to us.
> 
> This, too, is the free market. Only having one vaping site wouldn't be a free market, it would be communistic central control. So one should just let the market settle into whatever pattern it chooses imo. If okes want to post here, fine. If okes want to post elsewhere, equally fine. There are options and everybody can choose what they want.



I agree wholeheartedly - considering the origins, and the role it could play for people who have had unfortunate encounter on eciggssa - I think it should remain just where it is. The last thing we want is someone going back to stinkies because they don't have a vape fam. The idea of one big happy family is a disney fantasy.


----------



## craigb (13/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> The idea of one big happy family is a disney fantasy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/12/16)

craigb said:


> View attachment 78530



That face..... I = DED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (13/12/16)

I actually feel sorry for Vapehaven


----------



## PsyCLown (13/12/16)

lol, I did not even know Vape Haven existed.

Often such things happen in communities. People dislike the way certain things are done for whatever reason and then a few others feel the same, they move on and create another community. Seldom that other community takes off though.

Took a brief look at their forums and seems as if there are a few members who are active on both sites. I personally wouldn't waste my time by creating an account over there. Everyone has a choice and if they choose not to join this forum then so be it.

However I do believe you will stumble upon this forum easier thank Vape Haven, so majority of the vape n00bs looking for something like this will find eciggsa before they find Vape Haven. It is a far more attractive forum and the people here I am sure will be a lot more welcoming too.


----------

